# Advice on best 36" wide self-propelled stump grinder under 50hp?



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2012)

Fellas. Just sold my sc252 as well as my sc505 grinders. Just bought the 505 but quickly realized it was too big and clumsy to take through a 36" gate and the 252, as good of machine as it was, was a 2004 and about ready to be replaced with a newer one. Now I'd like to find a machine that is as nimble as the 252 but has more power like the 50hp tracked machine. Budget is under $20k so probably not looking at any new machines. Wondering what is out there in used models that will best suit my needs. btw - I only put about 80 hrs a year on a grinder so whatever I buy will likely stay around awhile unless I don't like it. Also, 50hp is the absolute largest I need for what I do. I've been using my 252 for the past 6 years and doing fine with it but would like just a bit more power without sacrificing the ability to get into tight spots or go into landscaping areas like I did with my 252. I mostly work in residential yards with very little to any large site clearing work.

Looking at used 352s but heard the diahatsu is a bad engine so considering the 35hp briggs model. also considering the rayco machines but never ran one. heard a lot of good things about the rayco rg50. is that easy to get through gates and fairly nimble to take across lawns and landscaping? Dont want to end up with something too big and prefer something that can stay in a 36" wide configuration all the time for transport reasons.

I found a 2006 sc252 with the 35hp gas briggs with 200 original hours for around 10k. Also found a rg50 (not super) with 1400hrs for $18k. Just starting to look though. have a couple months to decide and jump on something. thanks for suggestions. 

AP


----------



## tree md (Jan 11, 2012)

I am using an old Rayco RG20 now and it is a dandy at getting into tight spots and through gates but I would really prefer something with more power. I subbed to two guys over the Summer that were both running SC50's and that is a bad ass stumper. You have to take two of the wheels off to get it through a 36 inch gate but it will go. My subs where grinding whole root balls on uprooted trees with their 50's and doing it in no time. One of my subs said he paid like 20 G's for his new (I think) and the other one said he got his for 5 grand used, which i thought was a pretty good price.

I tell you another stumper I was impressed with was the little Bandit walk behind. Can't remember the model number but it was a nice, compact stumper for getting into tight places with adequate power and had a neat feature where you can pull a pin and just swing the wheel back and forth instead of having to swing the whole machine.

If I had my druthers I would have one of the SC50's but it is a heavy son of a gun.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm a big fan of rayco but I think their rg 50 type grinders are a bit over priced and a little on the heavy side. I'm tearing apart my 1625 for a complete rebuild this winter to get another season out of it and a decent resale, then plan on upgrading to the 1645. With a 44 horse turbo diesel and back fill blade it still fits easily through a 36in gate and weighs in under 2500lbs. should be able to pick up a lightly used one for under 20k


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 11, 2012)

Vermeer SC252 reliable little machine I had a Rayco and it broke a lot .The cutting wheel belt on the Rayco is about 200.00 and they dont last long.The belt on my Vermeer is about 60.00 .The Vermeer is engineered better.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 11, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> Fellas. Just sold my sc252 as well as my sc505 grinders. Just bought the 505 but quickly realized it was too big and clumsy to take through a 36" gate and the 252, as good of machine as it was, was a 2004 and about ready to be replaced with a newer one. Now I'd like to find a machine that is as nimble as the 252 but has more power like the 50hp tracked machine. Budget is under $20k so probably not looking at any new machines. Wondering what is out there in used models that will best suit my needs. btw - I only put about 80 hrs a year on a grinder so whatever I buy will likely stay around awhile unless I don't like it. Also, 50hp is the absolute largest I need for what I do. I've been using my 252 for the past 6 years and doing fine with it but would like just a bit more power without sacrificing the ability to get into tight spots or go into landscaping areas like I did with my 252. I mostly work in residential yards with very little to any large site clearing work.
> 
> Looking at used 352s but heard the diahatsu is a bad engine so considering the 35hp briggs model. also considering the rayco machines but never ran one. heard a lot of good things about the rayco rg50. is that easy to get through gates and fairly nimble to take across lawns and landscaping? Dont want to end up with something too big and prefer something that can stay in a 36" wide configuration all the time for transport reasons.
> 
> ...



I run a rg50 super 4x4 at my work all the time. Pull it with a one ton diesel easily, works the 5.4 f350 pretty hard. 

Pros: grinds great (you don't have to worry about the teeth being razor sharp), back fill blade is way handy, does fit through a small gate with the dual tires off. Service is great! Rayco Ron is a good guy to have on your side.

Cons: Too long, too heavy, gets stuck easily, no remote, tippy, slow travel speed.

I don't really like the machine overall, it leaves little ruts if even remotely wet. I get it in some really tight spots, (I don't really see any other similar sized grinder getting in a tighter spot.) I don't know any other grinders than a small super junior 1625 though. It might be the best thing out there, but I see room for improvement.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 11, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> I run a rg50 super 4x4 at my work all the time. Pull it with a one ton diesel easily, works the 5.4 f350 pretty hard.
> 
> Pros: grinds great (you don't have to worry about the teeth being razor sharp), back fill blade is way handy, does fit through a small gate with the dual tires off. Service is great! Rayco Ron is a good guy to have on your side.
> 
> ...



:agree2:
The rayco 50 is a bad azz portable .A friend of mine has one .Good power but ,the down side is as you mentioned. #1 it's very heavy ,almost 3500 I believe.#2 It is just as unstable as a 252 with the single wheels,and you will need LOTS of muscle to re upright one if turned over.#3 Even though it has a chip blade ,they aren't very usefull most of the time because they are mounted on the wrong end.You have to zig zag back and forth a dozen times on the HOs yard turning it around just to use it .Talk about tearing up some yard.That's why I built a small blade that folds down in the front on my 252.Just back up ,swing the blade down ,and push back over the hole.

Why vermeer doesn't offer a 252 with 40-45 hp is beyond me.Probably because it would harm sales of their bigger units.Mine has the 27hp.Wish it had more.The yellow jackets have improved it quite a bit though.
252s are a good grinder.They just need mo-balls,then they would be great.


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 11, 2012)

Arbor Pro, you seem pretty handy with tools, so another option is a low hour 252 and put a 35hp Briggs Vanguard gasser on it like a couple of us have done. The swap is amazingly simple, a whole other thread describes details. I've got $7K into mine.
I put 550 hours on it this year with the Briggs, amazing cutting difference. A few other mods to increase swing and ground speed, under $100 bucks, and you're in business.
Will give you the maneuverability of the 252 and the power of a 352 gasser.
I like the spec's on the Carlton 4012 and Rayco 1645's, both available with the 44hp Kubota diesel. Still around 2000 lbs, almost double the weight of a 252, but heck, you're out on the flat and dry part of the world, oh, and $26-32K for those. 
Out here in NW Oregon, soggy alot, I like my lightweight 252.

Anyway, another option....

Stumper63


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 11, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> :agree2:
> .That's why I built a small blade that folds down in the front on my 252.Just back up ,swing the blade down ,and push back over the hole.



Do you have a pic of this? I got a small snow blade off a lawn tractor I was going to mount into the trailer pin of my 1625 but like you say it'd be on the wrong end.


----------



## tree md (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got to grind one tomorrow that I have to take my stumper up two flights of 7" steps (3 per flight), about 75 yards down a narrow concrete walkway along a 15' retainer wall and grind a stump in an Ivy bed right on the edge at the end of the wall where it L's... Sure glad I've got my little RG to do this one. A 252 would handle it well too but no way I would want to be fighting a 50 horse, top heavy stumper up there. One wrong move would spell disaster.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Do you have a pic of this? I got a small snow blade off a lawn tractor I was going to mount into the trailer pin of my 1625 but like you say it'd be on the wrong end.



rather than put a 35hp briggs on a 252, what about that 2006 sc352 that already has the briggs on it and only a couple hundred hours? any reason to stay away from the 352 that's already set up with the bigger power plant? price seemed right at $10k...


----------



## superjunior (Jan 11, 2012)

stumper63 said:


> Arbor Pro, you seem pretty handy with tools, so another option is a low hour 252 and put a 35hp Briggs Vanguard gasser on it like a couple of us have done. The swap is amazingly simple, a whole other thread describes details. I've got $7K into mine.
> I put 550 hours on it this year with the Briggs, amazing cutting difference. A few other mods to increase swing and ground speed, under $100 bucks, and you're in business.
> Will give you the maneuverability of the 252 and the power of a 352 gasser.
> I like the spec's on the Carlton 4012 and Rayco 1645's, both available with the 44hp Kubota diesel. Still around 2000 lbs, almost double the weight of a 252, but heck, you're out on the flat and dry part of the world, oh, and $26-32K for those.
> ...


you got a link to that thread? I'd be real interested in that engine swap


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out "List of upgrades to 252" or something like that for conversion details, specs. If you want a few pic's of conversion PM me with an email address.

For $10K that 352 sounds pretty good, it's just alot bigger machine, almost 2' longer, almost 1000 lbs heavier, maintenance parts a bit more expensive. Some on the site have reported electrical problems with the 352, and do stay away from the Daihatsu diesel, even Vermeer figured out it was a dog. The new 372 is a whole different animal, not just with the 37hp Yanmar, the engine mounting system is way beefier, better anti-vibe. But they're over $30K and just pretty big for some of us and our terrain/clientele/backyards. But they do have 4wd which would be nice sometimes, but not too often needed.

Anyone ever though about putting 4wd on a 252? Would be pretty sweet. Maybe modify the factory 4 wheel steering option?


Stumper63


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2012)

I dunno but I saw a new Morbark, it had the exhaust exiting right by the controls. I guess it had a remote.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I dunno but I saw a new Morbark, it had the exhaust exiting right by the controls. I guess it had a remote.



Maybe I should just buy a new 252...? Is the 35hp briggs that much more power than the 27hp kohler? Can you factory order a 252 with a 30 hp engine?


----------



## EasyStumpin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 04 sc352 with the Diahatsu motor. I replaced a 252 with it. I love the 352. It is tippy with the outside wheels off. I only take them off when absolutely necessary. Power is enough. It's manueverable. I love it. I have had some electrical issues, but it's always a simple fix. Just a worn female connector at the end of a wire. I grind alot of stumps, and I will get a bigger machine in the future, but I will definitely keep my 352. I bought it with 480 hours for 14k


----------



## squad143 (Jan 11, 2012)

superjunior said:


> you got a link to that thread? I'd be real interested in that engine swap



Try this: http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/166783.htm

And this is another good one: http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/61193.htm


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 11, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Do you have a pic of this? I got a small snow blade off a lawn tractor I was going to mount into the trailer pin of my 1625 but like you say it'd be on the wrong end.







I just built it off of the annoying guard that everybady ties back or removes alltogether.
The reason for the expanded metal is one,I had someLOL and 2 when it is folded up and resting by the engine it does not hinder my view.
The advantage of making it the way I did allows me to control it with the boom for the cutting wheel:left,right,up, down..It rest on the ground when the CW is about 4inches above the ground.
It's not a dozer, but it does push the mulch back in the hole.

Does you grinder have the same type of safety bar?


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

so lets narrow things down a bit. if you were to choose between the vermeer 352, carlton 4012 or rayco 1635 or 1645, which would you choose and with what engine option and why? 

AP


----------



## superjunior (Jan 12, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> so lets narrow things down a bit. if you were to choose between the vermeer 352, carlton 4012 or rayco 1635 or 1645, which would you choose and with what engine option and why?
> 
> AP


If it were me I'd probably go with the rayco 1645. It's my next mini grinder upgrade although I may just do the 35 horse engine swap on my 1625 and keep it for a couple more seasons. Don't know anything about carlton so I can't comment on that but I'd go with the 1645 just for the power to weight ratio. The 44 horse turbo diesel (kubota I think?) is going to out perform the other grinders hands down and the 1645 is less then 1k heavier then the others. The 1625 and 1635 are pretty much the same size while the 1645 isn't much bigger then the 352.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have any dealer support for carlton here in sd but do for vermeer and rayco so those two are probably my leading machines right now. Really liked my 252 so leaning towards the 352 with briggs 35hp gas. The 2006 with 200 hrs is only $10k while a new rayco 1635 is right about $20k. should I jump on the 352?


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

talked with the rayco dealer in ND and he said he thought the rayco 1645 would be tipsy with only single wheels on it. IF I want to keep a machine to a 36" width all the time, he suggested either a 35hp gas super jr or a 1635 track machine.

It now looks like the list is narrowed to the vermeer sc352, rayco 1635 super jr or the rayco 1635 track machine. I'd greatly appreciate more feedback on those models and any options I should look for that might not be standard. Sounds like I could afford to buy either rayco new but the 352 would be used as I can't justify buying a new 372.

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

took a bit more time to compare the specs between the three machines and now I'm leaning towards rayco. looks like either the trac 1635 or the super jr would be more compact than the vermeer 352 and lighter. Makes me think the rayco machines would be more stable in the 36" wide configuration. Also like the beefer 1" grinding wheel on the 1635s. can anyone tell me why I would be making the wrong choice to go with the 1635 over the 352? If not, I'm down to deciding between the super jr and the trac machine. Like the wider swing arc of the trac machine but concerned about ripping up yards with tracks. wonder if I can get turf tracks on it?

Feel like I'm talking to myself. Am I giving myself good advice or am I full of bull....? 

AP


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not as familiar with the raycos as I am with vermeer,but when it comes right down to it I'd go with the most HP.As for being tipsy ,that's the trade off of a portable that will go thru a gate.Get the duals and remove when needed.
I don't like tracks myself.OK for a construction site but not for well groomed yards.But thats just me.There's a reason mowers don't have tracks.Think about it.


----------



## EasyStumpin (Jan 12, 2012)

It takes less than a minute to take my outside wheels off. Use the boom to lift the front end, three bolts on each side. My second machine was a Rayco rg 25, and the lack of support I got from Rayco will keep me away from ever purchasing something from them again. No matter how cautious you are with a tracked machine, you're going to leave a mark on the HO property. Good luck!


----------



## EasyStumpin (Jan 12, 2012)

I also would recommend a diesel. The torque makes grinding way more enjoyable.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

EasyStumpin said:


> I also would recommend a diesel. The torque makes grinding way more enjoyable.



so could i use a 1645 without the duals if I'm on level ground or am I going to be too heavy and sink into lawns and risk tipping over? I need the machine to be only 36" wide for transport reasons as well as for going through gates. Most of my work is back yard stuff. I'd take another look at the 1645 if I thought I could do most my grinding without the duals but don't want to be constantly taking them on and off. that seems like a pain to me. still open to recommendations...

ap


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 12, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> I just built it off of the annoying guard that everybady ties back or removes alltogether.
> The reason for the expanded metal is one,I had someLOL and 2 when it is folded up and resting by the engine it does not hinder my view.
> The advantage of making it the way I did allows me to control it with the boom for the cutting wheel:left,right,up, down..It rest on the ground when the CW is about 4inches above the ground.
> It's not a dozer, but it does push the mulch back in the hole.
> ...



That's convenient, I forgot the vermeers have that guard. I have 1625, was looking at it today and don't think I want to add to the width. Think I'll just put it on the back so it's easy on/off, want to be able to lift and lock it also. It's a getaroundtoit project that's behind several others.:msp_confused:


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> I'm not as familiar with the raycos as I am with vermeer,but when it comes right down to it I'd go with the most HP.As for being tipsy ,that's the trade off of a portable that will go thru a gate.Get the duals and remove when needed.
> I don't like tracks myself.OK for a construction site but not for well groomed yards.But thats just me.There's a reason mowers don't have tracks.Think about it.



Actually, thinking about the tracks some more...I've used tracked mini skids for years. They weigh more and have to make several trips through a yard carrying out big logs and brush piles. They don't tear up yards unless you're wreckless and spin cirles. If you make arcs as you turn, they're fine. Wondering why a tracked stump grinder that weighs significantly less would make any more damage under the same circumstances? You go straight to the stump, grind it, back out and go straight to the next one. You're not going around and around the yard like a lawnmower. And you're not grinding the same stump(s) over and over and over. You enter the same area of a yard maybe once every...20 years?

I'm really leaning towards the 1635 track as it has a 47in wide grinding arc vs a 40" arc on the super jr. Looking at the weight and length of the 1645, I'm pretty sure it's out. I want to be able to haul it behind the cab of my custom chip truck and that would be way too long. At only 91" long, the 1635 trac is looking really good on paper. Think I'll see if I can get a demo machine brought out next week. Probably try the 1635 super jr while I'm at it and compare the two side by side. Just wonder why raco didn't look at an adjustable track system like the vermeer sc50/sc60 tracked grinders have. would be awesome if those tracks could move in and out.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 12, 2012)

have you looked into the morbark products? ive got a morbark sp52 backfill blade wireless remote, dual wheels and a catapiller 34 hp deisel paid around 20,000 nice machine being all hydrastatic.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

lawson's tree s said:


> have you looked into the morbark products? ive got a morbark sp52 backfill blade wireless remote, dual wheels and a catapiller 34 hp deisel paid around 20,000 nice machine being all hydrastatic.



took a look at the 52's specs - too long and too heavy. 1000lb heavier and 3' longer than the 1635 trac rayco. The g42 model would be more suitable to my needs but there's no morbark dealer support around here so i think i'll stick to vermeer or rayco. might check out what bandit has to offer.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 12, 2012)

friend of mine has the track rayco looks like it is built good, havnt tried the larger bandit grinders, but i did demo their smallest self propelled think it was either 27 or 35 hp gas wasn't impressed . i would go with the best dealer support in your are it means alot. good luck.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 12, 2012)

lawson's tree s said:


> friend of mine has the track rayco looks like it is built good, havnt tried the larger bandit grinders, but i did demo their smallest self propelled think it was either 27 or 35 hp gas wasn't impressed . i would go with the best dealer support in your are it means alot. good luck.



A field demo is going to have to change my mind at this point or a new 1635 trac grinder is going to be mine in the near future...


----------



## treemandan (Jan 13, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> I run a rg50 super 4x4 at my work all the time. Pull it with a one ton diesel easily, works the 5.4 f350 pretty hard.
> 
> Pros: grinds great (you don't have to worry about the teeth being razor sharp), back fill blade is way handy, does fit through a small gate with the dual tires off. Service is great! Rayco Ron is a good guy to have on your side.
> 
> ...



I am a fan of the RG 50. I don't own, I rent so that makes me even more of a fan, they are costly. The one I use is 2 wheel drive and seems to go where I need. Sometimes, in obvious situations it get in via a loader.
I dropped one off the trailer once. I didn't realize I was activating the Low/high gear switch which is right there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 13, 2012)

I like rayco but the local dealers around here suck. They seem to all be more into quarry equipment then rayco grinders.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 13, 2012)

Rayco service around here is excellent. Rayco Ron is a great sales rep, he brought an rg 50 all the way up from wooster to demo on one of my jobs. I ended up buying a 1672 instead - about half the price. Vermeer is about an hour and 1/2 from here and rayco is about two and1/2 hr drive - I'm just a little more partial to rayco's grinders and service


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 13, 2012)

vermeer and rayco dealers are each about 3 hrs away from me. A john deere implement deals vermeer equipment locally but it's mostly ag equipment, not forestry. I have a good mechanic I take all my equipment to and, unless I need a warranty repair, he can fix just about anything. I will have to ask though, how warranty repairs will work.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 13, 2012)

Put on you 'man-suit' and use a self-propelled Dosko.
Jeff


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 13, 2012)

Arbor Pro, let us know how that demo of the tracked Rayco goes. I haven't heard anyone on this site that has one review it. I love the size for the 35hp, verify that it isn't tippy in any direction. Looks like they've got a counterweight in the back end.

Stumper63


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 14, 2012)

Will do. Problem finding one locally to demo though. Might have to travel a bit. Im guessing I can find one in Minneapolis about 4 1/2 hours away.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jan 14, 2012)

stumper63 said:


> Arbor Pro, let us know how that demo of the tracked Rayco goes. I haven't heard anyone on this site that has one review it. I love the size for the 35hp, verify that it isn't tippy in any direction. Looks like they've got a counterweight in the back end.
> 
> Stumper63



What stumper said, looks like from their website that it would be pretty easy to tip over..

Bob..


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 14, 2012)

*My Vermeer*

I bought a new vermeer 372 with the yanmar motor this year. No problems with this machine. Lots of torque. Good cutting teeth. I would buy it again, but with a chip blade and 4 wd. 

Im not a fan of the 252 because of how often you have to reposition on bigger stumps. Also the 372 has a shaft drive instead of belt for the cw so there is much less maintenance and almost nothing to grease.


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Skinnyd,

Just curious, why do you have to reposition less with the 372 than the 252, the swing arc is only 1" wider on the 372? Does it seem that some other feature lets you reposition less? Or the higher hp for some reason? Let us know. 
I do know they look real good sitting in Vermeer's yard. They seem to have a lower center of gravity than the 352 did, at least looks like it. And I do like the 16" depth, that's 3" more than the 252. It is amazing how many stumps, especially for replanting in same spot like a tree well in parking strip, need that extra 2-3" to get them completely out.

How much is a new 372?

Stumper63


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 16, 2012)

If anybody sees a 1635 trac demo or used unit let me know immediately, please! I really want to demo one before I buy but if I can find a used one for the right price, I might just pounce on it.

AP


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 17, 2012)

*Vermeer SC372*

View attachment 218157
View attachment 218158

I was down at the dealership today and saw the Vermeer SC252, SC372, and SC852 sitting next to each other. I thought it made a nice comparison for this forum.

I used to use a rental SC252 trike style. I would never recommend this machine to anyone. They are so prone to tipping and they are tough to move around once you get into the stump grindings. 

I have the SC372. It costs around 29k new sticker price.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 17, 2012)

Vermeer is not the only one out there.
Just saying.
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## stumper63 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pic's skinnyd. Do you ever grind without the duals on your 372? Is it ever tippy with the duals? The engine seems to set lower on the 372 than the 352 did.

I used to rarely put on the duals on my triked out 252, except on slopes, but awhile back started using them all the time when possible. Funny, but it seems to grind better/faster. Maybe just makes a more stable platform, not sure.
I personally like the trike wheel, I have to get into so many tight backyard situations that I think I couldn't get the 4 wheel stance into. But then again, it's what I've got.

Did the rental 252 you used have duallys? Maybe it's because I'm the only operator, but never tipped mine in 8 years of grinding full-time, though it's been close a couple times, but probably shouldn't have been there in the first place with any machine.

One of these days maybe I'll have Vermeer bring out the 372 for a look-see. Was the 29K inclusive of the 4WD and blade?

Thanks,

Stumper63

Jeff, we know, DOSKO rocks!


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 18, 2012)

stumper63 said:


> Thanks for the pic's skinnyd. Do you ever grind without the duals on your 372? Is it ever tippy with the duals? The engine seems to set lower on the 372 than the 352 did.
> 
> I used to rarely put on the duals on my triked out 252, except on slopes, but awhile back started using them all the time when possible. Funny, but it seems to grind better/faster. Maybe just makes a more stable platform, not sure.
> I personally like the trike wheel, I have to get into so many tight backyard situations that I think I couldn't get the 4 wheel stance into. But then again, it's what I've got.
> ...



In 8 years of grinding, I've never dumped my 252 either and I've never owned a set of duals. Perhaps, folks who use duals get used to the added stability and then forget to be careful when the pull them off and that's when they flip em over. If you're only using singles and always aware of the potential of flipping it over, you just think ahead of where you're going and whether there might be a potential to flip the machine. I often use the cutter head as a counterbalance when driving on a slope or when jumping a curb. it really helps.

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 18, 2012)

So, I'm at a bit of a standstill on the 1635t. I talked to my SD rayco dealer and he doesn't forsee getting a 1635t in stock as they're pretty new into the rayco stuff and only carry the 1625 jr and a towable machine - 1672 or something like that. I also talked with dealers from surrounding and nearby states and nobody has a 1635t in stock and, even if they did, they couldn't sell to me - my dealer would have to acquire the machine and sell it to me (dealer network conflict of interest if they sold to me directly).

So I asked my SD rep to find out if he could get one in - preferably as a demo first but with the idea that, if I like it, i would probably buy it. He said he'd look into it and I don't expect to be seeing one as his interest seems rather lacking. On top of that, I was appalled when he quoted me 'somewhere around $22k for a new machine without trailer'. I've been seeing the same machine advertised for $19750 (new without trailer) in the tree trader. Those machines are on the east coast but it's the same damn machine.

I called the east coast dealership and asked him about selling me one. He said it would be a tricky deal due to the conflict of interest thing and there would also be the issue of warranty work should it arise. he could ship parts but who would do the work he asked? My local dealership would likely tell me where to go if I bought a machine from a dealer elsewhere. I understand that shipping of a machine comes into play but why should a machine in SD cost $3-4k more than a machine on the east coast? How much can a dealer mark up a machine over factory suggested retail and, if I'm having issues with a local dealer for whatever reason, why can't I just go to another dealer? I can buy a chevy from a dealership in another state without getting grief from my local chevy dealer when I bring it into him for service. Why can't an equipment dealership act with the same professionalism? If my local dealer can't find a machine for me and I find one from another dealer at a good price, why shouldn't I be able to just buy it from that guy yet be able to take it to the local dealer for service without getting the cold shoulder? Really seems petty to me.

Darn it, we've really become a nation of entitlement. "I deserve your business and he can't have it" type of BS instead of the free market nation we're supposed to be. I understand the need to have service centers within reasonable range of potential customers but does it really matter which dealership I buy from? If so, why can't my dealer offer the same price the other dealers are offering?

AP (aka 'PO'd in SD')


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 18, 2012)

*dual wheels*

The wheels only come off the machine to make it through the gate, and go back on after its through. It is stable enough if you know what you're doing, but you have to keep in mind that employees will never care for your equipment like the owner will. 

29k for a base SC372. No chip blade or 4x4. That said, I would get those options on another machine. I've never gotten stuck, but 4x4 would be nice. Sometimes the wheels have slipped, but you can use the cutter head to lift the machine off the ground and move it over 6 inches to a non rutted spot.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jan 18, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> In 8 years of grinding, I've never dumped my 252 either and I've never owned a set of duals. Perhaps, folks who use duals get used to the added stability and then forget to be careful when the pull them off and that's when they flip em over. If you're only using singles and always aware of the potential of flipping it over, you just think ahead of where you're going and whether there might be a potential to flip the machine. I often use the cutter head as a counterbalance when driving on a slope or when jumping a curb. it really helps.
> 
> AP



I dumped mine one time, no damage to the machine just my ego LOL..like u say the trick is to swing the grinder head to the up hill side of machine, really works, found out the hard way..i have dual wheel setup ordered should be in any day now, will probably leave them on full time unless i have a gate to go thru..

Bob..


----------



## superjunior (Jan 18, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> So, I'm at a bit of a standstill on the 1635t. I talked to my SD rayco dealer and he doesn't forsee getting a 1635t in stock as they're pretty new into the rayco stuff and only carry the 1625 jr and a towable machine - 1672 or something like that. I also talked with dealers from surrounding and nearby states and nobody has a 1635t in stock and, even if they did, they couldn't sell to me - my dealer would have to acquire the machine and sell it to me (dealer network conflict of interest if they sold to me directly).
> 
> So I asked my SD rep to find out if he could get one in - preferably as a demo first but with the idea that, if I like it, i would probably buy it. He said he'd look into it and I don't expect to be seeing one as his interest seems rather lacking. On top of that, I was appalled when he quoted me 'somewhere around $22k for a new machine without trailer'. I've been seeing the same machine advertised for $19750 (new without trailer) in the tree trader. Those machines are on the east coast but it's the same damn machine.
> 
> ...



wow Matt can't believe your having such a hard time finding that machine and the circumstances around it. If you want I got Rayco Ron set in my contacts, could give him a call and see if he could be of any help. When it comes to Rayco stump grinders he is the man to talk to


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 18, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> So, I'm at a bit of a standstill on the 1635t. I talked to my SD rayco dealer and he doesn't forsee getting a 1635t in stock as they're pretty new into the rayco stuff and only carry the 1625 jr and a towable machine - 1672 or something like that. I also talked with dealers from surrounding and nearby states and nobody has a 1635t in stock and, even if they did, they couldn't sell to me - my dealer would have to acquire the machine and sell it to me (dealer network conflict of interest if they sold to me directly).
> 
> So I asked my SD rep to find out if he could get one in - preferably as a demo first but with the idea that, if I like it, i would probably buy it. He said he'd look into it and I don't expect to be seeing one as his interest seems rather lacking. On top of that, I was appalled when he quoted me 'somewhere around $22k for a new machine without trailer'. I've been seeing the same machine advertised for $19750 (new without trailer) in the tree trader. Those machines are on the east coast but it's the same damn machine.
> 
> ...



That sucks .Have you thought about just comeing right out and tell the local guy that you would buy a machine from him ,but let him know that you know what they sell for elsewhere?
I think they would have to do warantee work even though you bought it from another dealer.


----------



## husabud (Jan 18, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> That sucks .Have you thought about just comeing right out and tell the local guy that you would buy a machine from him ,but let him know that you know what they sell for elsewhere?
> I think they would have to do warantee work even though you bought it from another dealer.


F them! If you buy a Chevy in Indiana and you break down in Florida, the warranty is the warranty. I will check with my relatively local dealer to hear their input. I say buy what you want and need and let them figure out who pays for the breakdowns. BTW, sell that stump slayer yet?


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 18, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> That sucks .Have you thought about just comeing right out and tell the local guy that you would buy a machine from him ,but let him know that you know what they sell for elsewhere?
> I think they would have to do warantee work even though you bought it from another dealer.



I told the local guy what the other dealer is willing to sell the machine for and he says he could sell it for the same IF he didn't have "all that darn shipping expense"... :rolleyes2:

Yeh, right. I could buy that machine on the east coast and have it shipped to SD for no more than a grand. "all that shipping expense" is just an excuse for trying to overprice an item that they think I'm clueless about.

I'm sure they would throw a major stink about me bringing in a machine that I bought elsewhere to get warranty work from them. They might HAVE to do the warranty work but they'd probaby put me at the bottom of the priority list.

I dunno - I guess I'm just going to have to see what the local guy comes up with. I'll give him a week to get back to me. If no results by then, I might just deal with the other guy and hope nothing breaks within the first year. Nothing major anyways that I can't fix myself.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 18, 2012)

I think Ozzy is right. That's what I would do.
Jeff


----------

